
Disney’s deepfakes are getting closer to a big-screen debut - sizzle
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/29/21306889/disney-deepfake-face-swapping-research-megapixel-resolution-film-tv
======
LinuxBender
What will this mean for the future of video evidence? e.g police body-cams.

~~~
sizzle
maybe we can use some sort of unique cryptographic hash that can be
independently verified to the date, place, time, and officer badge number?

